# Advice needed for dog walking business



## Bethdxx (Aug 21, 2019)

Hi,

I’m looking to setup a dog walking business in Gloucestershire, so I’m looking for advice on all the steps I need to take. What would be my first step in making this happen?

Also, what insurances etc would I need please? 

Will only be a part time thing on the side of my full time job, also I already have an enchanced dbs check, and I have animal related qualifications.

If anyone is able to help I’d be very grateful 

Many thanks
Beth


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Best check with your local council if you want to have dogs in your home. I found this too expensive to do as a part time carer.
There are many purpose built insurances but if you check all the cover you need with your insurer, you can get it fairly cheap as third party business insurance
That's it really, start advertising and register with HMRC.

Do be clear exactly what you want to do because it's far too easy to say yes to jobs that don't fit in


----------

